# **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com**



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*NEW 24V 260/264 TT Cam set on SALE!! Great gains for your 24V car!*
CLICK HERE--->>> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1473








If you have any questions, let us know!!!
Thank you for taking a look!!!
Jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Any idea how well this would work on F/I VRs?


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

slapping these cams on a STOCK VR6 made a gain of close to 24whp?


_Modified by Rabbid Rabbit at 9:24 AM 6-22-2006_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Any idea how well this would work on F/I VRs?









Supposedly pretty good with the VF charger kits, I have not tested this myself... just what I have heard through the grapevine.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (Rabbid Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid Rabbit* »_slapping these cams on a STOCK VR6 made a gain of close to 24whp?

_Modified by Rabbid Rabbit at 9:24 AM 6-22-2006_

It was a fairly stock car, it had a cat back exhaust, intake software and a LW Eurosport pulley. All of these things were used in both the before and after dyno's.
Jon


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_Supposedly pretty good with the VF charger kits, I have not tested this myself... just what I have heard through the grapevine.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Expect an order in a month or so... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Free bump


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*

Hmm the before numbers seem a little low considering the mods, they're very similar to stock I'm sure it's due to being on the west cost.(elevation, gas etc.) Oh well, I'm on the east coast so thats better for me! Hope you guys ship to Canada!


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (Rabbid Rabbit)*

Any downside to Cams? Also what about installation costs?
Is this a worthwhile mod?
Thanks,
-AJ


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (AJB)*

Maybe I should sell my soul and buy these... and install them at the same time as I install my VF kit... Credit card companies love me.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_Any downside to Cams? Also what about installation costs?
Is this a worthwhile mod?
Thanks,
-AJ

Its a great mod. The install will probably run you about $300.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*

That install cost is a lot cheaper than I thought... my soul drops in value. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_That install cost is a lot cheaper than I thought... my soul drops in value. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

lol, well.. I could raise it a little, how about $375?


----------



## 2NSANE (May 23, 2004)

how does this came affect overall daily drive? Does it drasticly affect MPG, Affect off idle driveability, do you need to lower RPM's to avoid piston to valve slap.
thanks.
Dan


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (2NSANE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NSANE* »_how does this came affect overall daily drive? Does it drasticly affect MPG, Affect off idle driveability, do you need to lower RPM's to avoid piston to valve slap.
thanks.
Dan

As far as MPG, I have no idea, I would have to say that it will not improve your MPG.
The idle is very smooth, only a very small blip detectable.
The only way you would have valve to piston contact is if the timing chains were not installed correctly or they were to break, both are very unlikely situations.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## VR6CJ (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

How long will this be on sale? Do you sale Garret chips to? Do a combo deal if I got both?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
It was a fairly stock car, it had a cat back exhaust, intake software and a LW Eurosport pulley. All of these things were used in both the before and after dyno's.
Jon









Looks to me like a stock 24v dyno, vs a modded 24v dyno with cams as well. I hope you aren't claiming people will get 24whp with these cames. They don't even change the powerband in that dyno.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (VR6CJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6CJ* »_How long will this be on sale? Do you sale Garret chips to? Do a combo deal if I got both?









Unfortunately we don't sell Garret, I would refer you to DSR in San jose for the chip, He is more than happy to install the cams and the Chip at the same time.
jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks to me like a stock 24v dyno, vs a modded 24v dyno with cams as well. I hope you aren't claiming people will get 24whp with these cames. They don't even change the powerband in that dyno.

As far as I have been told the only thing that changed between dyno's was the cams and the chip (they were done 1 day apart to). The dyno was done by DSR (who is not affiliated with us in any way) on our customers car.


----------



## VR6CJ (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
Unfortunately we don't sell Garret, I would refer you to DSR in San jose for the chip, He is more than happy to install the cams and the Chip at the same time.
jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dick has been really rude to more then one of my friends and all they wanted to do was spend money there. So I dont think I'll be going to Dynospot Racing anytime soon. To long to explain. 


_Modified by VR6CJ at 10:36 PM 7-5-2006_


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks to me like a stock 24v dyno, vs a modded 24v dyno with cams as well. I hope you aren't claiming people will get 24whp with these cames. They don't even change the powerband in that dyno.

You sound skeptical?








I'll restate my opinion...
The only money I'd WASTE on a dub is in brakes, wheels and suspension. ...maybe an exhaust and CAI if you want better sound.
If you want to go fast buy a bike vs. spending big $$$ on forced induction or other power mods. If you blow the bike up it's cheaper to fix and you'll always have a nice car to drive around until the bike is running again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only people I know who have had success with FI packages usually live closeby and personally know the vendor selling such snake oil and/or have back up vehicles for primary transportation.
HINT HINT
Good Luck, It's your money!!!








NASA made the space shuttle fly but consider the cost involved


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
As far as I have been told the only thing that changed between dyno's was the cams and the chip (they were done 1 day apart to). The dyno was done by DSR (who is not affiliated with us in any way) on our customers car. 

Well are you offering software with these cams? Software, along with the cams, was used to obtain the 24whp gains. So if you already have a chip, the cams will probably give you 15whp MAX. 
If you didn't intend to be shady you should mention that the before after dyno uses software you don't include.


----------



## Pete Ross (May 6, 2001)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... ([email protected])*

DSR sucks!
When your spending your money with them there ok.
When you want some help with the product they sold you they suck! Tried to get 'rocky' with me on the phone!
Spend your money some where else.......


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (Pete Ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete Ross* »_DSR sucks!
When your spending your money with them there ok.
When you want some help with the product they sold you they suck! Tried to get 'rocky' with me on the phone!
Spend your money some where else.......

There may be another GIAC dealer in the area, take a look at giac's website . 
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6CJ (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
There may be another GIAC dealer in the area, take a look at giac's website . 
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There is! lol like right next door to them. lol


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (VR6CJ)*


----------



## shadowmilkman (Mar 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (shadowmilkman)*

Hey Guys, I figured a I'd make a return to the site just to add my two cents LOL. The older guys in this forum know who I am. 
Anyway, I figured I owuld comment on this thread since I'm one of the first and still few to have owned a cammed 24v. First off, theres is no way on gods green earth that one can obtain 24whp from cams alone. I even skeptical about them gaining it from just cams and a Giac chip. Another thing about cams is that they really don't come into play until the topend of the powerband. Fun for when I was up there but i never really took advantage of them in day to day city driving. Also as far as install. Install will cost you more than these set of cams. Unlike on the 12v motors, the install of these cams is much higher in complexity because these motors have variable valve timing. Also the shear labor of the job is intense. It requires the removal of the entire front end of the car. Its about a 10hr job. I went to about 5 shops pricing out install and the cheapest quote i recieved was $700.00 I ended up having them installed at another shop for $600 because of a connection that came through. Bottom line, i agree with whats above, I got cams because att he time I was trying to maintain my exclusivity and also trying to become the most powerful street driven NA 24v in the country.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_









You can smile all you want, Im going turbo






















Give some good cluches


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_You can smile all you want, Im going turbo






















Give some good cluches

We have some good clutches





















How beefie did you want it to be?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
We have some good clutches





















How beefie did you want it to be?

At least 550whp, now my buddy had all kinda clutches like Spec3, 6 puck etc. and all of them gave up after about 5-8K miles








However he did run 75 shot og nitrous on the last one with his12V but other than that he only had basic bolts, is there anything that's really good?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_At least 550whp, now my buddy had all kinda clutches like Spec3, 6 puck etc. and all of them gave up after about 5-8K miles








However he did run 75 shot og nitrous on the last one with his12V but other than that he only had basic bolts, is there anything that's really good?

For 550 WHP I would suggest the stage 6 eurospec kit. It has a 920kg billet pressure plate, iorn disc or sintered disc and a steel billet flywheel. They are not cheap but for a 500+ hp car its really the only thing that will be able to take the abuse. These kits run about $1800. 
Jon


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (omeezy)*

reading between omeezy's lines... its not worth it
find another way to break 200whp 24v forum


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (619)*

Or why not just get a spec stage 3+ keeping the stock flywheel for about $600. You dont need the advantages of a lwfw with 550 whp.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_Or why not just get a spec stage 3+ keeping the stock flywheel for about $600. You dont need the advantages of a lwfw with 550 whp.

The Eurospec kit will be able to hold more power. Lighter is always better, VW's dont need 500hp.. but is sure is fun


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
For 550 WHP I would suggest the stage 6 eurospec kit. It has a 920kg billet pressure plate, iorn disc or sintered disc and a steel billet flywheel. They are not cheap but for a 500+ hp car its really the only thing that will be able to take the abuse. These kits run about $1800. 
Jon

I might consider that once the car is done, I'll run it for a while with stock clutch and that I might put stock R32 clutch, heard they could hold up to 400whp







buddy is giving it to me free, so why not try it.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (rajvosa71000)*


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_
















You suck B


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (rajvosa71000)*

is that your buddy who couldnt get away from you in his modded r


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (619)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_is that your buddy who couldn't get away from you in his modded r

No, Zwei... is doing engine swap, 12V VR to R32 and is using his tranny...so he didn't need the r32 clutch and wanted to give it to me...but now Sicko sold it.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
I might consider that once the car is done, I'll run it for a while with stock clutch and that I might put stock R32 clutch, heard they could hold up to 400whp







buddy is giving it to me free, so why not try it.


Just make sure you use the 3.2 flywheel too or you'll be pulling the tranny twice. Mine held up just fine for over a year.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! * ... (darrenewest)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

if this worked with the stg2 kit from vf 
i would buy..


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Paulot)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (619)*


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

There you o woth your smiles again








Give me test pipe for 24V, i'll buy that


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_There you o woth your smiles again








Give me test pipe for 24V, i'll buy that









I can get one... Call us Monday.
Jon


----------



## Mercury9180 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*

as soon as i get my new credit card in the mail i will be getting these cams! a friend of mine kinda pursuaded me into getting them and now i cant get my mind off em! haha


----------



## v6 24valve (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (HampsterWheel)*

has anyone got these cams on their standard 24v , what where the gains ? is it worth it ? ive got v6 4 motion with carbonio intake and milltek exhaust , would my gains be worth the money?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (v6 24valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v6 24valve* »_has anyone got these cams on their standard 24v , what where the gains ? is it worth it ? ive got v6 4 motion with carbonio intake and milltek exhaust , would my gains be worth the money?

I think you would need a chip for cams


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

I'll definatly be ordering some in late spring when I get my charger kit. It will be a nice all at once mod.


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (HampsterWheel)*

Well, not exactly on topic (2.8 vs. 3.2) but I just installed the 260/264 in my R32 and all I can say is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (Arizman3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arizman3* »_Well, not exactly on topic (2.8 vs. 3.2) but I just installed the 260/264 in my R32 and all I can say is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
whats the noticerable differences? and approx install cost? thanks for any info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (clark w. griswold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clark w. griswold* »_whats the noticerable differences? and approx install cost? thanks for any info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Installed them myself so not sure what the cost to install would be; I took my time to do it, took me all weekend because I had to tear it all apart after the first install because the timing was not correct on the intermediate shaft to begin with (which I was not aware of the first time, the motor had been apart previously and the mechanic had not timed up the bottom end before installing the head and cams). Got the GAIC cam specific cam flash for the R32 motor. Noticible diff is the motor pulls harder (has significantly more grunt across the entire rpm range).


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_I'll definatly be ordering some in late spring when I get my charger kit. It will be a nice all at once mod.

I have heard from a couple folks that VF is going to use the TT cams with there stage 3 kits...
Jon


----------



## HampsterWheel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (HampsterWheel)*

sunday love


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_sunday love

I got some quotes about these cams.
$650 for installation if I supply the cams
$1514 if the local shop buys & installs the cams, includes a $100 software upgrade.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (skeil_03gli)*

sounds like you still save money with us







not bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

has anyone looked into these cams on a turbo project..similar to Meik's? I just got my swap done and I am piecing my turbo kit together as I save..err..I am spend money. C2 software/fueling kit is what I want to run..just wondering if it is worthwhile..


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

defo a big power upgrade.. cant go wrong


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

I totally want em' !!!!! - looks like you dropped em' to $700 now. I'm saving up, but I need the giac flash too I assume, probably start w/ that, then get re-programed for cams when the time comes.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (R28buddy)*

sounds good. we can most likely sort you out with software!! these kick ass!


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

[quote perfcafe]
sounds good. we can most likely sort you out with software!! these kick ass!
[end quote/]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
you mean like a package deal w/ the cams? even w/ some extra cash involved, that sounds better. I actually live not that far from you guys, I had my clutch replaced there at Volks Cafe 
(folks cafe now I guess) I used to go there all the time, but got more busy at work & have not had too many issues w/ this car. 
just give me a figure of what a "cams/software package" would run total, or if even a monthly payment option if possible. $800 or so will be difficult to hold onto w/ new car payments. I'll figure it out, I've driven a similar car w/ these cams & I'd really like to have them - whatever it takes 
CAN'T AFFORD TURBO.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (R28buddy)*

i will work out a package for you.. call us in the afternoon on tuesday


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

nice!!! - but I won't have all the money yet, we could just discuss it further.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (R28buddy)*

what do you want to do?


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

[quote perfcafe] what do you want to do?[end quote/]

In reality, I'd like a better paying job, that's kinda difficult w/ my limited experiance in the field.
But since I have an account there (forgot the log-in password), & done business for years at that location (mabey not online). We could set up a limited term financing deal where I pay monthly until balance is done, then I take delivery of cams & get install & flash (you gotta give me a total for the package tho).
The minimum payment could be like $100 a month for example, because in-between payments & stuff, $800 out of my check goes rather quickly. This way I have money going twords the cams w/o worring about tapping into a savings for micelaneous reasons in-between, because I may have the $$$ at some point (or close) then something comes up & it could be gone. Then this goal would take forever till' they are no longer on sale.
I understand if you guys feel weird about financing parts prices, but I've done business there for years. & that's why I figured you could hold the parts for me while I'm paying it down. That sounds kinda fair in case I default on the payments, you still have the parts, & it may be the only way I could do this......
& by the way Jon - it's me Tai, all you guys know who I am, my mailing adress, my repair order records on file ect... I just hope this could work out somehow, If you have a better plan, that's cool.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (R28buddy)*


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*








......
Does that mean the offer is being considered?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (R28buddy)*

It was probably just a bump, if you know them why don't you just pm or call them?


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ** ... (skeil_03gli)*

Saving cell phone minutes helps.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ** ... (R28buddy)*

hit me up mate.. vortex is not the place for this. we are off to water wagens thurs afternnon.. call in the late am! cheers mate


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ** ... (PerfCafe)*

trust me - I will!! - I guess you guys are out-of town, & moved the shop to monterey. I'll send an email or something. I may just get the chip flash 1st anyway to enjoy this car more at track events currently. & it's more reachable then the price of cams or supercharger right now. but if you guys could offer a good customer a financing deal on cams or even supercharger, let me know via Email. I'll shoot it to ya soon!!!!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! ** ... (R28buddy)*

Ya cool, man, we were at waterwagens this weekend, give us a ring tomorrow afternoon, we should be back by then.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Supposedly pretty good with the VF charger kits, I have not tested this myself... just what I have heard through the grapevine.
Jon 
*With the vf kits will you have to adjust the ECU?*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: **24V guys.. do you want more power?** 24V cam set on SALE! **performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Why are 24v cams over double the cost for parts and for install compared to the 12v?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

hard engines to work on..


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_hard engines to work on.. 

But they sure are fun after you work on them.. (see sig)


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

*Everyone considering buying these cams needs to read this-* LINK


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
But they sure are fun after you work on them.. (see sig) 









I wish we could have the same power output as you R32 guys. According to most on the Tex, cams on the 24V does not produce the same power increase and almost a waste of money! I wish somebody with a 24V with cams and GIAC cam flash can have their car dyno....


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mitsui-g)*

There isnt a GIAC Cam flash.








However these cams REALLY wake up a 24vT setup... Just in case you were wondering ..








BTW FWIW My cams did not have the issue listed 2 posts above.


----------

